# Kayak Competitions At The Reno River Festival - My First Sports Shoot



## TheNevadanStig (May 10, 2014)

The River Festival was going on this weekend 2 blocks from my wifes work. Figured it was a good chance to break the wildlife routine for a change. Actually technically wise it was very similar, freezing the action and trying to catch "the moment". Weather and lighting were absolutely horrid. Temps in the 40's, thick storm clouds and hail. One good thing I noticed is cranking up the ISO is much more forgiving on large human subjects than small birds and such. Overall I think I did pretty well. C&C always appreciated!



162 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



349 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



358 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



419 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



445 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



561 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



577 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



168 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985 (May 11, 2014)

These are fantastic images, and they're immensely entertaining. That water is probably miiiiiiiiiiiiiiighty cold.


----------



## baturn (May 11, 2014)

Wonderful action shots. Very well done.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 11, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> These are fantastic images, and they're immensely entertaining. That water is probably miiiiiiiiiiiiiiighty cold.



Probably! I didn't test it myself  It was plenty cold out of the water.


----------



## goodguy (May 11, 2014)

Great shots, dont get why would people put themselfs in harmsway willingly but thats besides the point.


----------



## PropilotBW (May 11, 2014)

awesome shots!


----------



## timor (May 11, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 11, 2014)

Thanks all! I took a ton of pictures and got quite a few good ones. Here's a few more:



584 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



524 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



211 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



396 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



361 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



309 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr



246 by TheNevadanStig, on Flickr


----------



## BrickHouse (May 11, 2014)

Send these to the riders and I bet you there'd be more than a few requests for paid shoots in the future. Great shootin!


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 11, 2014)

BrickHouse said:


> Send these to the riders and I bet you there'd be more than a few requests for paid shoots in the future. Great shootin!



I'm having trouble even figuring out who is who. There doesnt seem to be an official results site or page anywhere that I can find. For a pro tour it seems pretty unorganized to be honest. But thanks for the kind words!


----------



## EOV (May 11, 2014)

The Stig has it going on. Nice work sir.


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 11, 2014)

Thanks all! I've been able to ID two of the riders so I guess I'll go from there. Got a lot more pics today I will post up in a different thread when I'm done with them. Yesterday (this thread) was the freestyle tricks part, and was more impressive visually. Today was a couple forms of racing type stuff, so none of the crazy stunts, but I still think I did pretty well.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 14, 2014)

Excellent no doubt about.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

